# Problemas con Galaxy Ace



## franma (Jul 26, 2012)

hola. tengo un samsung galaxy ace(version 2.3.5 gingerbread y de movistar). mi problema es el siguiente. lleba una sd de 8Gb casi vacia, pero la memoria del movil esta llena ya que no puedo mover las aplicaciones del movil a la sd, entonces ya hay muchas aplicaiones que no me deja instalar por que pone memoria llena, teniendo 7Gb libres XD ¿como puedo solucionar esto? y otra cosa, rechaza los sms, me dice bandeja de entrada llena pero en la bandeja no hay ni un mensaje  ¿pueden estar relaccionados los dos problemas? pense en rootear, pero es que no se si hacerlo, ya que perdere la garantia. muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 26, 2012)

Pero eso lo debiste configurar en un primer momento...todo es configurable incluso en teléfonos de baja gama...

Configura que los archivos y programas vayan a parar a la tarjeta de memoria y listo.


----------



## jorger (Jul 26, 2012)

No te deja instalar aplis por eso mismo, porque tienes la memoria interna LLENA.Para poder moverlas a la SD primero tienes que instalarlas dentro, pero claro como no tienes espacio te dice que ''tu tia''.Cuando las mueves a la SD no se pasan al completo y parte de cada una se queda dentro.
Tantas aplicaciones tienes instaladas?? 
Solución? borra todo lo que no necesites... a no ser que seas de esos que instalan cualquier tonteria 

Lo de los SMS, ni idea.Intenta dándole a Ajustes/Memoria/Obtener más espacio.



> Configura que los archivos y programas vayan a parar a la tarjeta de memoria y listo.


Se nota que no tienes un android..

Un saludo.


----------



## franma (Jul 26, 2012)

no puedo configurar a donde van las aplicaciones, eso biene ya  por defecto en cada una, algunas se instalan en la sd y otras en la interna. por eso creo que mi unica opcion es rootear para que asi me deje moverlas del telefono a la sd, por que cuando intento moverlas me dice que no tengo acceso root o algo asi. a y lo de los sms creo a verlo solucionado ya, he liberado un poco de memoria(interna, del telefono) eliminando un par de aplicaciones y ya me deja recibir mensajes. y por cierto el s.o si que es android


----------



## jorger (Jul 26, 2012)

franma dijo:


> algunas se instalan en la sd y otras en la interna. por eso creo que mi unica opcion es rootear para que asi me deje moverlas del telefono a la sd, por que cuando intento moverlas me dice que no tengo acceso root o algo asi. a y lo de los sms creo a verlo solucionado ya, he liberado un poco de memoria(interna, del telefono) eliminando un par de aplicaciones y ya me deja recibir mensajes. y por cierto el s.o si que es android


Nono, se instalan todas en la interna, otra cosa es que luego las muevas tu a la SD.
Lo del acceso root, a mi nunca me ha salido algo así.. rootealo si realmente lo necesitas pero como tu dices, pierdes la garantía.La ventaja es que puedes hacer un monton de cosas que no podías antes de rootearlo.
Yo tengo un HTC y aún ni me he planteado rootearle, me sobran casi 50Mb.. mas que nada porque solo instalo cosas útiles (flash player, editor de fotos por ej.cosas asi)

Lo ultimo que dije iba dirigido a DJ DRACO.
Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## franma (Jul 26, 2012)

bueno, si ya borrando esas aplicaciones he ganado un poco mas de espacio y ya puedo recibir mensajes que era lo que me interesaba, asi que ya esta. si yo en la menoria del telefono solo tengo las que venian de fabrica + tuenti, facebook, whatsapp,hotmail,avg, y una o dos mas y ya esta. y ahora me sobran 35Mb. pero bueno ya se que no es problema de hardware ni de software solo es que se estaba agotando la interna. si me sigue dando problemas rooteare, pero por ahora se quedara como esta. creo que por ahora esta solucionado el  problema que tenia.


----------



## jorger (Jul 27, 2012)

Entonces perfecto, me alegro que se solucionara.El único problema que puede dar es ese, la memoria interna.
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2012)

A veces te da memoria llena de SMS y no es de la bandeja de entrada sino de la bandeja de salida , ojo al piojo


----------

